# 1000 pixels wide or 800 pixels wide



## kooley (Aug 18, 2007)

I'm redesigning a photography site and I'm curious as to what width I should use. Old school design suggests 800 since that's what most computers can see regardless of screen size and display resolution.

Have times changed? 

What are current designers using when they start fresh?

all suggestions are welcome.

Thanks,

K


----------



## KoosHopeloos (Nov 3, 2004)

@ kooley: I think you can now safely step over to 1000px wide, since most people will have this standard now. But to be sure, look (if you have one) in the data your webpage counter provides. That is what I did before starting 'fresh' with my webpage.


----------



## Redcore (Aug 14, 2007)

I still go with 800 px and center it. It won't bust the screen for someone with that resolution and still looks really good with 1000+ px resolutions.

But like Koos said, check your data. If it's over 95% 1000+ resolutions, it's safe to go with that.


----------

